
Seedcamp Week 2011 – New teams and winners, plus a bonus - moritzplassnig
http://www.seedcamp.com/2011/09/seedcamp-week-2011-new-teams-and-winners-plus-a-bonus.html
======
robfitz
Seedcamp was great once again this year. Vox.io was by far the most impressive
company I've ever talked to out of an accelerator or competition. Congrats on
all fronts.

~~~
tomazstolfa
Thanks Rob, means a lot.

~~~
tosh
+1 was very exciting to see the vox.io live temo call during the demo day!

